# Upcoming Special Events



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We (cyber aunts and uncles) have so many events coming up.  I know of two pregnancies, neversleepsawink and cheerios wife, any more out there for kindle baby watches?  We just had Martin's angel join us, any others?

What about upcoming weddings?  Ladynightshade is planning one, and so is Prof Crash.  I know there is another one out there, but don't remember who it was but she was talking about it last Jan/Feb.  We just had a wedding, but I am there are more coming up.

What other special events are coming up?

modified to add
koolmnbv - baby boy due August 19


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Probably not special to anyone else, but my 38th wedding aniversary is 7/10, my wife's K2 is on the way with an Oberon cover, thanks to Red selling hers to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congrats, instint. My hubby and I just celebrated 35 years on June 1.

Our daughter, Megan W on these boards, got married on Saturday. Of course, she was absolutely beautiful, and the wedding went off without a hitch. To top it all off, I now have a son! Woohooooo! He's a wonderful guy, and I've never seen my daughter happier.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Pictures....pretty please pictures.
Just sayin.....(beggin, actually).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry I misspelled your nickname, Intinst. I'll try to do better. 

I might be able to post a pic here. I don't have official ones, of course, but do have the ones that I captured w/my digital camera.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

yes Cindy - pictures!  Megan was the reason I thought of this thread  

And anniversaries are special events!  We stuck it out didn't we


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Intinst and Cindy.  What a great accomplishment.
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Yes, we did, Anju and Intinst. I can't believe that I've been married 35 years. My first thought would be that I must have been very young at the time, but, alas, I wasn't (at least not compared to many of my friends).  

As for the pictures, I'm currently trying to find a way to isolate my photos from the wedding so that I can select a couple of them, but they're in a Picasa album, and aren't cooperating with my efforts to select only one at a time. 

How nice of you to think of Megan, by the way. It was such a wonderful day, and I know that she and her husband are going to be very happy. They complement each other very well, and I'm excited to see what the future holds for them.

I'll surely have some photos on here by the end of the day. (I've been up to my elbows in leftover wedding cake and food today, and am going to have to clean out my freezer before I can do much more. Great. I'd much rather be reading in a comfortable chair with my Kindle and some Diet Coke!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cindy - pm pidgeon she will tell you how to get your pics from picassa to the KB.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures. At least you can get a glimpse of Megan and her dad.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I managed Picasa by locating my photo then right clicking on it and select properties to see the path.  Then copy and paste the path.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have the ultrasound pic but it is not the one that you can tell the sex. It pretty much says there is only one in there.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I have the ultrasound pic but it is not the one that you can tell the sex. It pretty much says there is only one in there.


Can't wait to see it


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Cindy, congrats on your wedding anniversary.  WTG!  And congrats to your daughter, Megan.  She is a beautiful bride.  Intinst, I am very happy for you and your wife.  What a lovely gift.

My husband and I just celebrated 13 years.  This is a second marriage for both of us.  I'm a thinkin' if we're lucky we might have a 25 year anniversary.  That would be way cool!

Blessings to all.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you every one. Most of the time it's been great, but I will admit there were times it got pretty rough, but both of us are too stubborn to be the first one to quit.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey I'm having a little boy (my 1st baby), we are naming him Patrick Joseph (just calling him Pat though) he's scheduled to arrive Aug. 19th.

I'm 30 weeks along so only 10more weeks left. Now it looks like I might actually have to go through with this child birth thing!!  (kinda scared/nervous) but overall excited!! 

Here are some of my sonogram pics:

This was at 15 weeks:









A 3/d sonogram pic at 15 weeks:









*Now here are some newer pics from just this past week (I was 29 weeks along)*  



















lol he's saying _*No pictures PLEASE!!*_










A little foot










OK sorry for all the sono. pics, I'm already a crazy picture posting mom in training! LOL


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Also Congrats on your daughters marriage!! I hope she has happiness,faith and much luck in her marriage!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Intinst, I know what you mean. My husband and I are the same way!

Thanks for the best wishes for Megan and her husband. He's a wonderful guy, and I'm sure they'll have a great marriage.

Nice sonograms, koolmnbv. August 19 is a great day for a birthday, as it's mine! Best wishes.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> Probably not special to anyone else, but my 38th wedding aniversary is 7/10, my wife's K2 is on the way with an Oberon cover, thanks to Red selling hers to me.


Your welcome, thanks for giving it a good home. And congrats! My hubby and I are heading toward our 11th. And it can be challanging at times. But I know what your saying because shear stubborness is what saves us sometimes.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Intinst, my friend,
My dear wife and I will celebrate our 45th in Sept.
And while there are always bad hard times, you get over them.
But (as I am sure you know) you never get there unless you are committed to getting there.
Both of you.

Hooray for committment.

Just sayin.....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks for the best wishes for Megan and her husband. He's a wonderful guy, and I'm sure they'll have a great marriage.
> 
> Nice sonograms, koolmnbv. August 19 is a great day for a birthday, as it's mine! Best wishes.


Thanks, I hope he comes on time and not overdue!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You're very welcome. I hope he's on time, too. I won't even tell you how overdue Megan was (or Kelli, for that matter). Of course, that was a long time ago (sorry, Megan), and now I don't think doctors would let that happen.

I read what you said earlier about actually having to go through having him, and it brought back memories. Once Megan started moving around a lot, it became apparent that there was just one way to get her here.....Yikes!  Trust me when I say that it will be worth all of the worry and nervousness. There really is nothing to compare to holding your newborn baby in all of his/her perfection.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful kool - I'm going to modify my OP and add you to it!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Lovely bride Cindy - you "done" good


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Summer Solstice is only 12 days away


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> You're very welcome. I hope he's on time, too. I won't even tell you how overdue Megan was (or Kelli, for that matter). Of course, that was a long time ago (sorry, Megan), and now I don't think doctors would let that happen.
> 
> I read what you said earlier about actually having to go through having him, and it brought back memories. Once Megan started moving around a lot, it became apparent that there was just one way to get her here.....Yikes! Trust me when I say that it will be worth all of the worry and nervousness. There really is nothing to compare to holding your newborn baby in all of his/her perfection.


My doctor assured me that if I don't go on my own he will induce me at the most a day or two after my due date so I will be thankful for that.

LOL We all know how babies are born but in the beginning it seemed a distant thought, but now each day seems to be a perfect mixture of joy and fear with the closer it gets to D-day  (jk....kinda)

My mom has assured me that within a half of a second of seeing/holding your baby that you forget any pain or worry you had. At this point I am trusting you guy's since you've been there done that! You are the pro's so I'm just gonna trust what you say.

I can't wait for the baby part. The other parts im just gonna wing it and hope for the best! Thank you for the support and kind words. Everytime another woman re-assures me I honestly feel a little better because I think, "ok they got through it, they lived to tell the tale, I CAN TOO!" 



Anju No. 469 said:


> Wonderful kool - I'm going to modify my OP and add you to it!


Thanks Anju!! I'm looking forward to everyones special dates! I think this was a great thread to start for the KB community to keep updated on special personal upcoming dates!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Summer Solstice is only 12 days away


What is summer solstice? I've never heard of it before.

(sorry if this is a stupid question)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> LOL We all know how babies are born but in the beginning it seemed a distant thought, but now each day seems to be a perfect mixture of joy and fear with the closer it gets to D-day  (jk....kinda)


Have you been to childbirth class yet? That's when it really set in for me. 



koolmnbv said:


> What is summer solstice? I've never heard of it before.


Longest day of the year.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On Sunday I'm travelling down to McClean Virginia. On Monday June 15th, I will be the guest author at Booz Allen Hamilton where my book _*No Irish Need Apply * _ has been selected as Book of the Month - June. (Gregory Maguire did the same gig in May with his _*A Lion Among Men*_, so I'm tickled pink by the honor). I'll be reading a portion of the book and then conducting a discussion on diversity and the roots of prejudice in our society. I hope to have pictures to share from the event and need all the luck possible. It is the biggest honor I have had since I've been authoring, knock on wood. So, everyone, please clap your hands three times and repeat after me. "I do believe in fairies. I do believe. I do. I do."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

marianner said:


> Have you been to childbirth class yet? That's when it really set in for me.


I start this week! Aghh!  A friend of mine thinks I should skip it because in her class they showed her videos that she swears were way worse than actual child birth and they scared her. She said by the time she got over being scared her baby was born. I still am going to finish my classes but I hope I don't get even more scared than I originally am.



marianner said:


> Longest day of the year.


Thanks!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

edwpat said:


> On Sunday I'm travelling down to McClean Virginia. On Monday June 15th, I will be the guest author at Booz Allen Hamilton where my book _*No Irish Need Apply * _ has been selected as Book of the Month - June. (Gregory Maguire did the same gig in May with his _*A Lion Among Men*_, so I'm tickled pink by the honor). I'll be reading a portion of the book and then conducting a discussion on diversity and the roots of prejudice in our society. I hope to have pictures to share from the event and need all the luck possible. It is the biggest honor I have had since I've been authoring, knock on wood. So, everyone, please clap your hands three times and repeat after me. "I do believe in fairies. I do believe. I do. I do."
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Congrats,what an honor! Please post back and let us know how it all went! That is so exciting!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ed that is indeed a special event - pictures are a requirement!  Clapping hands 3 times - I believe in fairies =


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Anju:
auall the attendees are required to pre-read the book - so it itsn't a passive audience, so I won;t be reading the opening chapter, but a more dramatic selection (where I need to voice my two teenage boys and the widowed mother). Plus it is a telecomference to 30 other offices. Plus look at this annual line-up for this event:

John Matteson (Jan) - Eden's Outcast
Edward P. Jones - All Aunt Hagar's Children (Feb)
Kate Jacobs - The Friday Night Knitting Club (March)
Greg MacGuire (of Wicked) - A Lion Among Men (April)
Greg Mortensen - Three Cups of Tea (May)
Edward C. Patterson - No Irish Need Apply (June)
Padma Viswanathan - A Toss of a Lemon (July)
Jodi Picault - Nineteen Minutes (August)
Junot Diaz - The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao (September)
Kim Edwards - The Memory Keepers Daughter (October)
Aaron Cohen - Brotherhood of Warriors (November)
Leslie Silko - Ceremony (December)

No wonder I'm nervous. Edward Jones has won a freakin' Pulitzer prize and Three Cups of Tea, A Toss of a Lemon and Oscar Wao have all done stints on the NY Times Best Seller list. (Now I'm sweating for _*my little book that could*_). Well, if nothing else, it'll be my 15 minutes of shadowy fame.  Yikes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ed - I am definitely NOT a fan of most of those authors!  So you will come out ahead hands down!

Still clapping - I believe in fairies -


----------

